

Probable C# 6.0 features illustrated - Zolomon
http://damieng.com/blog/2013/12/09/probable-c-6-0-features-illustrated

======
mattschmulen
I like the Primary Constructor shorthand update. C# (and the CLR) is a great
language. It has always been more verbose that I preferred. Its nice to see
that updates that reduce the LOC count.

